# mid iowa



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Any Q results?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Q results:

1)Buck-Lister
2)Susie-Dewey
3)Bravo-George
4)Obi-George

Not sure of jams. Congrats to Dan and Amy Blevins on Obi's Q 4th.

32 dogs were back for the second series of the open(Water blind).


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrads to Bobby and Arrow in the 3rd in the Derby


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any one got any news on the open??


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats to Mark Struve and Lil Whiskey Girl for winning the Derby.....4 wins, a 2nd and a 3rd in 10 derbies.........

Big Congrats from the Louisiana Crew.....


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

11 dogs to the third series of the open.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> congrads to Bobby and Arrow on the 3rd in the Derby


WAY TO GO BOBBY and ARROW. That 2 points gives Arrow 36 Points! 

Here's a cool picture of the 4th Series were Bobby and Arrow received an RJ in the Derby on Friday.


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

john h. said:


> 11 dogs to the third series of the open.


They started with Water Marks called 32 back, then went to a water blind for the 2nd series where the called 11 back to go to the Land marks in the 3rd series.

Dogs running the 3rd Series of the Open. 


3 FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom 
Jim Carlisle 

7	Ten Bears Prime Time 
Michael A Judas 

12 FC Landover Goldendaze Yukon 
Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert / Scott Dewey 

13 Sunshine Dinah Soar 
Bill Burks 

15 FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown 
Fred Brown & Dan Heard / Bobby George 

23 FC Candlewoods Goldendaze Maggie 
Chuck and Mary Jane Schweikert / Scott Dewey 

26 FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander 
Dave Hemminger / Bruce Ahlers 

28 Premier's Riptide 
Bill & Beverly Busler / Jim Beck 

49 Spider Gustaf Von Duesenburg 
Tom Pappas / Jim Beck 

54 Indian Creeks Excaliber 
Joe Lane Ken Reed/Joe Lane 

59 Cosmo's Raft Creek Storm 
Jim Byrd / Scott Dewey


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Bobby and Arrow!!

Troy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Go Ten Bears!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Go Dinah and Bill!!!

Brown Dogs Rule! 

Juli


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Open Placements



1st - Premier's Riptide 
Bill & Beverly Busler /	Jim Beck 

2nd -	FC Landover Goldendaze Yukon 
Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert /	Scott Dewey 

3rd -	Indian Creeks Excaliber 
Joe Lane /	Ken Reed or Joe Lane 

4th - FC AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown 
Fred Brown & Dan Heard /	Bobby George


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congratulations FC Premier's Riptide!!!!!
Jim Beck, Bev and Bill Busler.
(one of my babies and good looking to boot)


http://www.crosswindkennels.com/stud.htm


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

As one of the two Open Judges (Pete Hayes was the other), I can tell you that Rip is a magnificent looking animal, but more importantly, a fabulous marker. He did not hunt a bird, and won going away. The test was very hard, only four dogs got the birds without a handle ... and contrary to any earlier report, no JAMS were awarded.

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

The win titled Rip and qualified him for the National Open.

Ted (sitting at the Des Moines airport, hoping to get a 4 pm standby flight home)


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats to Bill, Bev, Jim and of course to RIP! What a spring they have had.


----------



## Doggoneit (Mar 30, 2006)

Might add that Jim Beck titled FC Priemiers Riptide's father FC-AFC Candlewood's Rulin the Roost "Rooster" and Rooster's littermate FC Premier's Razz "Razz" as well!!! All 3 dogs owned by Bev and Bill Busler. Pretty nice family/line of dogs and not too bad a trainer either!!!
CONGRATS TO "RIP" and the Buslers and Jim Beck and Erin's Edge (whelped Rip and had the sense to breed Rooster to her bitch!) and Kathy Swab (who did nice early work)
Doggoneit


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Doggoneit said:


> Might add that Jim Beck titled FC Priemiers Riptide's father FC-AFC Candlewood's Rulin the Roost "Rooster" and Rooster's littermate FC Premier's Razz "Razz" as well!!! All 3 dogs owned by Bev and Bill Busler. Pretty nice family/line of dogs and not too bad a trainer either!!!
> CONGRATS TO "RIP" and the Buslers and Jim Beck and Erin's Edge (whelped Rip and had the sense to breed Rooster to her bitch!) and Kathy Swab (who did nice early work)
> Doggoneit


I might add, Rip is from Roosters first breeding, which would have not taken place with Katy, if my dog didn't get eaten by an alligator, and if Katy's first pup was huge and totally stuck and Dr Marty Greer came in for a c-section late on a Saturday night for a person she never met before. She brought her daughter and I brought mine and the litter was delivered. I didn't want to put this on Ted's great story, but there's a story behind the story.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Nancy, breeding beauty and brains, nice combo, congrats to Rip's owners and trainers as well.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Buslers!!

Congrats Schweikerts! Does that qualify Yukon Schweikert for the National? Can't remember.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Way to go Buslers!!
> 
> Congrats Schweikerts! Does that qualify Yukon Schweikert for the National? Can't remember.


I believe Scott said that the second did qualify Yukon for the National Open

Ted (who did not get on the 4 pm plane and has to wait another 3 hours to get home)


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Any news on the Am. yet?


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to Jimmy, The Buslers, and Rip. Way to go guys


----------



## mdlarson10 (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats to Jimmy, the Buslers, and Rip. He is running great right now. Great start to the season.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Amateur Results:

1st FC Candlewood Goldendaze Maggie / Schweikert: Qualifies for National Amateur
2nd Corranade's Revolution Calling/ Smith

3rd Rock River Granite/ Seivert

4th FC Landover Goldendaze Yukon/ Schweikert

That is all the results I have! Congratz to all! Rock River 1, 3, 4th!!!! Another great weekend guys!!!

Aaron*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Amateur:

1st - FC Candlewoods Goldendaze Maggie 
Chuck and Mary Jane Schweikert Scott Dewey

I got this call while on the road :sad: and am not sure of the order of the other placements ... sorry ... but 2 of them are:

FC Landover Goldendaze Yukon 
Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert / Scott Dewey 

Rock River Granite (Rocker)
Dave & Glenda Sievert / Scott Dewey QUALIFIES FOR NATIONAL AM !!!

Not sure but I believe that qualifies Yukon for the National AM also, as well as the National Open with his 2nd in the Open today.

ANOTHER big weekend for Rock River Retrievers! Congratulations to Scott and all the owners. What a crew!!

JS


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

A big congrats to fellow SVRC members Bev,Bill and Jim Beck. Rip has given you a weekend to remember.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrats Scott, Isaac, and the owners! What a great weekend for Rock River Retrievers.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

The Schweikerts had another great weekend.
The Open 2nd, with Scott handling, did qualify Yukon for the National Open
The Amateur win qualified Maggie for the National Amateur.
Then the icing, with Yukon earning a 4th in the Amateur.
The dogs, the owners and trainers are on a roll.
Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane and to Scott & Isaac of Rock River Retrievers
It could not happen to nicer people.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Glenda and Dave,

Congrats on qualifying for the Nat'l AM!! Way to go! Ann & Bob


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Rollers
There was a confusion with JS's reporting. 
Maggie (Schweikert) qualified for the National Amt. Not Rocker, but Thief is already qualified.
Plus Scwiekert's dog yukon qualified for the National Open.


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Woo hoo!!! Congrats to Jim Smith and Rebel on their Amatuer 2nd. 100% Amateur owned and trained. What a team. 

Dede and Sally


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Hi Rollers
> There was a confusion with JS's reporting.
> Maggie (Schweikert) qualified for the National Amt. Not Rocker, but Thief is already qualified.
> Plus Scwiekert's dog yukon qualified for the National Open.



OOPS! Sorry. 

JS


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> Hi Rollers
> There was a confusion with JS's reporting.
> Maggie (Schweikert) qualified for the National Amt. Not Rocker, but Thief is already qualified.
> Plus Scwiekert's dog yukon qualified for the National Open.


Thanks for the update!! There are a few trials left......go for it!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So...there were 59 dogs drawn for the Open...56 starters...no indication in this thread of any inclement weather during the weekend...I just heard there was no land blind run in the Open All-Age stake. If that's true, I'm curious as to why....

kg


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thirty two dogs called back from land/water marks 
Eleven dogs called back from water blind
Land marks set up, but scrapped because of hazard in field
So went to water marks with eleven dogs
Only four dogs picked up birds on very tough triple
As I recall, remaining dogs picked up, double handled, or otherwise show no indication of mark on one or two birds
No desire or need to run land blind


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

That option will no longer be available when the 2008 RAC rule changes go into effect.

kg


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

K G said:


> That option will no longer be available when the 2008 RAC rule changes go into effect.
> 
> kg


Meaning when "should" is changed to "shall" ?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

K G said:


> That option will no longer be available when the 2008 RAC rule changes go into effect.
> 
> kg


Another reason that I am against the recent rule changes that have been proposed within the past three years - all of which remove discretion from the judges


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Meaning when "should" is changed to "shall" ?


That is correct. 

Out of the 55 clubs that voted on the four proposals that were presented, 38 voted "For" the 14 proposed changes of "should" to "shall," one of which was paragraph 16 of Chapter 14 of the Standard Procedure. The operative change reads "Retrievers should perform equally well on land and in the water, and shall be thoroughly tested on both."

Our club voted AGAINST these 14 changes of "should" to "shall," but a couple of occurences lately have me sadly convinced that these changes are necessary. I consider this as legislation against "capricious discretion."

kg


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

I wonder if you run a 400 yard "water" blind and 200 yards of that are on land if that is an equal test of land and water. What a pain.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> I wonder if you run a 400 yard "water" blind and 200 yards of that are on land if that is an equal test of land and water. What a pain.


Perhaps our land/water marks would be disqualified because they had to much water in them ....

And yes, there was quite a bit of dirt in our water blind

It is a pain


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

With all the regulations and second guessing, I can hardly wait to take 5 days out of my schedule to judge this fall.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

A brouhaha, similar to this one about the should shall language change, was conspicuous by it's absence when the judges prerogative with regard to dropping Derby dog with handles was curtailed.

Impulsive discretion ? regards

john


----------

